# Craftsman Router with Wolfcraft® Folding Router Table



## WoodCrazy (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello everyone! I have a Craftsman11.0 Amp/Variable Speed/2 Peak HP Router Model No. 320.17543. I am planning on buying a router table but wanted it to have: jointer, featherboard slot, a fence that you can adjust the hole for the bit with, and good quality materials. I also don't want it very expensive. That might be hard to find seeing that I'm so picky but I think I found one. 

I was looking at the Wolfcraft® Folding Router Table 

To see this go to amazon.com and search Wolfcraft® Folding Router Table


*I need to know if my router will fit that table!!*

*Also please list other tables that are close to matching my needs.*

--I was looking at the Craftsman router table Model No. 26463 but can't find where to buy it without the stand--


PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

My first choice would be Oak Park. You would have to see the videos to see it work.It has no bells or whistles, but does everything you really need to do. You can pick up the top, and build a bench, or "" Just look and you will see what i am talking about! Please add your Name and location in your profile. This helps us find you.




http://www.oak-park.com/ Push USA and look at table and videos.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

